# High readings



## Anna** (Feb 12, 2022)

I've lost 2 stone now through slimming world, which is great, however my morning blood monitor readings on an empty stomach are still reading quite high, they were 14 this morning.  Anyone else get this?


----------



## Inka (Feb 12, 2022)

Welcome @Anna**  Well done on your weight loss Are you on any medication for the diabetes? 14 is quite high, as I’m sure you’re aware. What’s your blood sugar like at other times of the day?


----------



## Anna** (Feb 12, 2022)

Inka said:


> Welcome @Anna**  Well done on your weight loss Are you on any medication for the diabetes? 14 is quite high, as I’m sure you’re aware. What’s your blood sugar like at other times of the day?


Yeah I've been type 2 for 8 years and I'm on metformin and gliclazide.  Yes my readings are still high in the afternoon aswell, I just thought with the weight loss it should come down so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2022)

Anna** said:


> Yeah I've been type 2 for 8 years and I'm on metformin and gliclazide.  Yes my readings are still high in the afternoon aswell, I just thought with the weight loss it should come down so I'm a bit confused.


I personally don't think weight loss is whole answer, I think it is part of the puzzle. I say this a someone whose weight is more stable over the last few years and is now in the normal BMI range.


----------



## Inka (Feb 12, 2022)

Anna** said:


> Yeah I've been type 2 for 8 years and I'm on metformin and gliclazide.  Yes my readings are still high in the afternoon aswell, I just thought with the weight loss it should come down so I'm a bit confused.



The weight loss will definitely have helped, and helped your general health too. What dose of Gliclazide are you taking? Are you limiting carbs too?

If your blood sugar is around 14, then you either need fewer carbs or more meds, or a combination of both. Don’t be put off by the fact your weight loss hasn’t had a massive effect. It’s still a positive thing and you should be proud.


----------



## Anna** (Feb 12, 2022)

Inka said:


> The weight loss will definitely have helped, and helped your general health too. What dose of Gliclazide are you taking? Are you limiting carbs too?
> 
> If your blood sugar is around 14, then you either need fewer carbs or more meds, or a combination of both. Don’t be put off by the fact your weight loss hasn’t had a massive effect. It’s still a positive thing and you should be proud.


I'm on 80mg of gliclazide, I take 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening and 2000mg of metformin per day.  Yes my starchy carbs are very limited, I have less than 100g per day, before my weight loss I was on LOADS more than that.
Yeah not giving up at all, just a bit co concerned that it's still quite high.


----------



## Inka (Feb 12, 2022)

Do you mean 2x80mg morning and evening? ie what’s your total daily dose of Gliclazide? If that can’t be increased, then you could try gradually reducing your carbs and see if that helps. 

If not, then I’d be looking to speak to your nurse or doctor to see if you need additional meds or a change of meds.


----------



## Anna** (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes 3200mg a day, so that can't be upped anymore. I'm gonna make an appointment the nurse on Monday and see what happens.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Inka (Feb 12, 2022)

It sounds like you do probably need more meds support then @Anna** I hope you can get it sorted quickly. High sugars can make you feel really ‘off’ and I’m sure you’ll notice the difference once they’re improved.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi. I think you are right to speak to the nurse sooner rather than later. There is room for further reduction of carbs but I would have expected to see more improvement in your levels if you have already cut them quite dramatically and if you are on max dose Glic and still getting those levels, particularly fasting then you need more medication.

Can I ask how easy or difficult the weight loss was? Not wanting to belittle your efforts in any way as 2stones is a fantastic achievement, but if it came off more quickly and easily than you might have expected, that may be an indication that you are possibly not Type 2 but a slow onset Type 1 often referred to as LADA (Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adults) 

Just thinking that you might want to prepare for your appointment with the nurse by composing a list of questions including asking about LADA, perhaps a referral to a specialist diabetes clinic and/or Type 1 testing.... C-peptide and GAD antibody tests. The c-peptide test shows how much insulin you are able to produce. If the Gliclazide isn't working then it suggests that your pancreas is no longer able to produce enough insulin itself. Gliclazide works by stimulating your pancreas to produce more insulin but if it isn't physically capable, perhaps because your immune system has killed off some of the cells which produce it, then you won't get any benefit from taking it. 

It is also possible that the nurse may suggest starting you on insulin. This can be a shock to some people and they can be resistant to the idea, so just think it helps to gain some knowledge and information before you get put in that position. Don't feel that insulin is bad or you have failed can also be intimidating to imagine but relatively easy in reality. The needles are tiny and very short and the pens are easy to use. Being able to bring your levels down into range with it will make you feel so much better, so do be open to that option but ask for clarification of diabetes Type because you have done all the right things to try to improve your BG management and it clearly isn't having the desired effect. Maybe keep a food diary, so that you can show the nurse what you are eating along with the readings as that should help her to understand your situation better.

Good luck and please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Anna** (Feb 12, 2022)

Thankyou, this makes a lot of sense.
I've been losing a steady 1 to 2lbs a week and I even maintained at Christmas which I was happy about.
I'll make the appointment and see what happens there.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2022)

*LADA* if ever I saw it.

Trouble with LADA is, it very often not only resembles T2 to begin with but also responds well to T2 medications.  Then it stops doing that, and behaves almost entirely like T1.  It doesn't matter how much Glic you take - if it's flogging an almost dead horse, it won't help.

Make sure you stress this appt is URGENT.


----------

